# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Gennady Aygi - Selected Poems 1954-94

## sperk

http://www.amazon.com/Selected-Poems-19 ... 188&sr=8-1 
Six volumes of his poetry have been published in English, the most important being the bilingual Selected Poems 1954-94 (Angel Books, 1997) and Child-and-Rose (New Directions, 2003).

----------

